# Finally got a fuckin trumpet!!



## Shwillam (Apr 6, 2017)

Fuck yea! Got this beauty today, $145 for the trumpet and case at an antique store. It's vintage, I don't know a lot about it yet I'm about to do some research.
If anyone knows how to play and has some advice please share! I'm so siked to start busking with this thing. I've figured out how to properly make one open note lol. For having t for 5 minutes I'm not ashamed of this progress lmao.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 6, 2017)

Apparently they haven't made this line of trumpets (supertone band-master made in Elkhart) since the early 30s so it's from then or before. From the very little I could find online about even the company it seems they made good quality student trumpets for Sears from the 1910s(some forums said 1880s)-1930s and then stopped exsiting. I've found some pics online from a 1933 model that looks almost exactly like mine and has an extremely similar case so that's my best guess. 

I'm so excited ^.^ I've been trying to get a trumpet for a long time now, but I had no idea id get one that's nearly 90 years old, in the original case, and in great shape for only $145. From a really cool lady too so I was happy to help out that local shop. 
Liberty Park Antique Emporium in Salt Lake City ifanyone's every around. 
They have some cool shit.


----------



## freegander (Apr 7, 2017)

awesome! that's beautiful! : )


----------

